# I dedicate this thread for all Rafer Alston related discussions



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am sure this is going to be a long thread.


I hate him on this team. (Will elaborate later)


Discuss


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

rafer cant do anything. maybe when david stern allows more travels and carries and and1 plays .. rafer might actually be useful

i would package rafer/bonzi and juwan for one decent player


----------



## lunarsmile (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't hate Rafer,I hate the coach,Jeff van Gundy,Rafer's performance is so bad when ROX vs Blazers today,but why did the coach still keep him in the field for so long time.Where is JLⅢ?where is V-Span? sitting on the bench and can do nothing for their team. 

Wanna championship? give Rox a good coach.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:mad2: :rant: :azdaja: :curse: :sadbanana: :thumbdown: :dead: :rocket: :frenchy: :sour: :banghead:  :frown:  :upset: 

sums up my feelings for him


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

He is a scrub, plain and simple.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The thing with Rafer, is that he is GREAT at bringing up the ball. And does a decent job at passing. 

It's just his idiot play sometimes defines the meaning of the word stupidity. 

And why for the sake of mankind is he freaking taking so many damn 3's!?!? He isnt/wasnt ever a good 3 point shooter to begin with. 

We need a point guard in the likes of Andre Miller, Hinrich, Ridnour...etc. Rafer needs to be playing for the Pacers, where they tolerate idiots


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

when he needs to pass he shoots
when he needs to shoot he turns it over forcing a pass
when we need his shot to drop he bricks/airballs
when he needs to be benched he is left on court
once a bonehead always a bonehead
maybe his headband is cutting off the blood circulation to his brain


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I remember reading somewhere that Rafer suffers from ADHD/Asperger's syndrome but I couldn't find anywhere substantiating this on the net (i.e. it's not on wikipedia). Anybody able to confirm or deny this?


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

WhoRocks said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Rafer suffers from ADHD/Asperger's syndrome but I couldn't find anywhere substantiating this on the net (i.e. it's not on wikipedia). Anybody able to confirm or deny this?


Ye i think i found what your looking for

Wiki Quote - "Although some confuse his condition with ADHD, Rafer Alston actually does not have the left hemisphere of his brain and therefore lacks the ability to make decisions."

He is complete rubbish. At least he isnt locker-room disruption rubbish like Mike James, but garbage is garbage no matter how you package it.

Trade him to Philly for Richard Pryor..oh sorry i mean Andre Miller (damn he looks so much like Pryor).


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

reno2000 said:


> Ye i think i found what your looking for
> 
> Wiki Quote - "Although some confuse his condition with ADHD, Rafer Alston actually does not have the left hemisphere of his brain and therefore lacks the ability to make decisions."
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

reno2000 said:


> Ye i think i found what your looking for
> 
> Wiki Quote - "Although some confuse his condition with ADHD, Rafer Alston actually does not have the left hemisphere of his brain and therefore lacks the ability to make decisions." QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Rafer is alright, but I wish he is our 2nd string PG.


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Rafer is alright, but I wish he is our 2nd string PG.



yeah i agree with everyone here i've been watching him since he was playing streetball and ur right i like him playin off the bench everyone would love him if he plays off the bench man he'll kill it

i'm really mad about him this year he's my favorite player 
i thot he's guna get better he really did get better at playing defence..if i get to talk to him my 1st question would be why dont you learn from your mistakes and watch your tapes and get better at it man that's really pissing me off


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I Ball said:


> That's Bull****.. there's nothing says like that on that site i read it all you just made up the last sentence
> 
> ""therefore lacks the ability to make decisions.""


...You do realize i was just joking.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Rafer really is a terrible PG. Sure, he shows some competence, but did anyone see these last few games? I saw two where Rafer, with about 10 seconds left in the game, dribbled 3-4 secs away just before shooting! We might have won those games, but RAFER JUST KEPT DRIBBLING! WTF MATE?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

rafer sounds like chucky atkins v2.0 ... man, i hated that guy.


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

reno2000 said:


> ...You do realize i was just joking.




LOL sorry about that i got mad about it too huh..


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

reno2000 said:


> ...You do realize i was just joking.




LOL sorry about that i got mad about it too huh..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

So tonight Rafer did again. 3-17 or something like that and almost choked the game away with his freethrow shooting...

ugh, I dont know what we can do with this kid. He is just a horrible shooter. 38% on the year...ouch


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

thats terrible.. i seriously think i could do better in the nba

this is what the analysts said about rafer.

1. excellent ball handler, kenny smith quoted "Rafer can dribble through a key hole"
2. inconsistant shooter. his wayyyyy too inconsistant. i wouldnt ***** so much about rafer if he'd shoot good every 2nd game but he seems to have a good game once every 6 or 7 and that doesnt help the rockets when they want to make a run for a ring.
3. weak defender. that too is noticeable. rafer gets blown apart by anyone with speed or skill. he can guard say tyronne lue but against tony parker or nash he'll let them run riot over his ***

overall, rafer cannot stay for long if we want to make a serious push for a ring. maybe rafer can teach Vspan dribbling cause if vspan had the dribbling skills of rafer and his court vision, he could make the rockets a fairly good team


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

NO rafer's defence is fine he killed nash at that when they played him and he blocked his shot too nash had to take picks to take shots at the end Rafer is a good defender.,.. and today he pissed me off with his foul shootings mann he needs to step it up for real


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rafer was wonderful tonight against the Wolves. 


He stunk like **** again. This kid is freakin garbage. I dont think I have said the F word so many times at a NBA player then Rafer...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

rafer alston makes raymond felton look like magic johnson


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I can't agree with everyone on this 100%. This is the same argument as our PF discussions. In the West, almost every team has a solid PG/PF combination.

If you look at the West and try to justify how we stack up against most teams I suspect the in the C/SG category we have a better combination than any of the 15 teams except for maybe Phoenix. When you compare our PG/PF situation to the other 15 teams we probably rank near the bottom if not last.

I already posted the starting PF's on the JHo thread and here are the starting PG's in the West. I might be wrong on a few. In the East, Rafer would actually be the 5th or 6th best PG. In the West he is probably the 11th or 12th.

Utah - DWilliams (Better than Rafer)
Minny - MJames (Same as Rafer)
Denver - AI (All-Star)
Portland - JJack (Better than Rafer)
Seattle - Ridnour (Better than Rafer)

Phoenix - Nash (All-Star)
LA Lakers - Smush (Same as Rafer)
Golden St - BDavis (Better than Rafer)
Sactown - Bibby (Way better than Rafer)
LA Clips - Livingston/Cassell (Way better than Rafer)

Dallas - DHarris/JTerry (Way Better than Rafer)
SAntonio - Parker (All-Star)
HTown - Rafer (NOT BETTER THAN RAFER)
NO OC - CP3 (Future All-Star)
Memphis - Stoudamire (Same as Rafer)

RAFER IS JUST TO INCONSISTENT. I'd rather have the option of starting someone else and letting Rafer come off the bench. This way you could see which Rafer shows up and decide whether or not to keep him in the game.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

Rafer is a 2nd string PG off the bench. As long as he is starting or is playing 30+ min/game, the Rockets dont' stand a chance against the elite like SA, Phoenix, and the Mavs.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I want him out. And right now.

I remember the old days, when I was watching just streetball and I admired Skip to My Lou so much. But when it comes to pure basketball, he sucks.

I say this:

Luther Head - PG


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

edyzbasketball said:


> I want him out. And right now.
> 
> I say this:
> 
> Luther Head - PG


LOL! at Luther, he can't even make to the half court without committing a turnover.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

So what do we do?

Rockets Send:
Bonzi - 2.2 mil
Sura - 3.8 mil
JHo - 6.2 mil
Rafer - 4.2 mil
Our first and second round pick 07 or 08

Clippers Send:
Maggette - 7 mil
Cassell - 6.9 mil

Gotta give up the the pick for what you are getting in return.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

or

pg: McGrady
sg: Wells
sf: Battier
pf: hayes
c: yao


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

chn353 said:


> or
> 
> pg: McGrady
> sg: Wells
> ...


wow Chucky is the shortest player on that list! I think.. how tall is Bonzi?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

height dont matter for hayes, he makes up for it with hustling defense and heart.

and i think chuck is taller than bonzi by an inch


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Van Gundy delivered a strong message to those hoping for a change at point guard: Forget about it. Alston is staying in the lineup. "This has always puzzled me," Van Gundy said. "When you lose Yao and you go 5-2, I'm not looking after losing an overtime game to blow somebody up. ... Rafer's our point guard. He's gonna be our point guard. If anybody has a problem with that, wants to see a change, it ain't gonna happen. Everybody can stop all the questions about who's next. There ain't no next right now."


Sooooo, we're stuck with Alston.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

so ... jvg doesnt want a ring...


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

When it first read that, I laughed.

I feel that somebody if watching these forums.


----------



## rafer11alston (Jan 9, 2007)

Why do people continue to bash Rafer? I would really want to see Lucas or VSpan start for the Rockets and see how they distribute the ball...you might say just start Luther and put T-Mac at point but you can not have him as point guard the whole game....he'll be tired be crunch time. And don't even mention Luther as our point guard, guy can shoot, but can not dribble at all.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

why do we bash rafer i ball?

cause that dude has lost so many games with poor shooting. seriously.. ur only sticking up for him cause your a 12 year old and1 fan.


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

chn353 said:


> why do we bash rafer i ball?
> 
> cause that dude has lost so many games with poor shooting. seriously.. ur only sticking up for him cause your a 12 year old and1 fan.



I BALL?? just to let you know that wasn't me lOL
and i'm not 12 years old


i really think Rafer would do better off the bench and i'm really dissapointed with him those last games he was struggling the first season for him in the rockets at the start because he was injured and then they didnt have him playing for long months but when he got back he wasn't that bad he was good

It's just this year and i really want him to step it up


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

sry about that. i didnt know rafer had more than 1 fan.

and yes i totally agree. he'll be better off the bench. and his really gotta stop been so inconsistant. got my hopes earlier on this year when he was like 2 rebs from triple double n had 15 assists


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> wow Chucky is the shortest player on that list! I think.. how tall is Bonzi?


Bonzi is listed at 6'5" on NBA.com, meanwhile Chuck is 6'6" listed.


----------



## rafer11alston (Jan 9, 2007)

chn353 said:


> why do we bash rafer i ball?
> 
> cause that dude has lost so many games with poor shooting. seriously.. ur only sticking up for him cause your a 12 year old and1 fan.


After today's game I do not see any new topics of "Trade Rafer"..."Rafer sucks" bla bla....where was T-Mac today?? And FYI, Rafer did more for AND 1 than you think...how many people do you see in the NBA endorsing their sneakers? I am not really sure on this, but it is at least 1/5 of the NBA. By the way, he abandoned that style of play a long time ago. So why do you bash Rafer? Shooting? BS, you're just like all the other haters that will only pick on him because he's been on a shooting slump. I'm quite sure you would not be satisfied at all if T-Mac started his own slump and Rockets started losing games.(T-Mac 4/17 or whatever)


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

rafer11alston said:


> After today's game I do not see any new topics of "Trade Rafer"..."Rafer sucks" bla bla....where was T-Mac today?? And FYI, Rafer did more for AND 1 than you think...how many people do you see in the NBA endorsing their sneakers? I am not really sure on this, but it is at least 1/5 of the NBA. By the way, he abandoned that style of play a long time ago. So why do you bash Rafer? Shooting? BS, you're just like all the other haters that will only pick on him because he's been on a shooting slump. I'm quite sure you would not be satisfied at all if T-Mac started his own slump and Rockets started losing games.(T-Mac 4/17 or whatever)


i am a fan of Rafer's game style and i like how he leads the team with steals and plays good defence sometimes and how he controls the team as a leader but it's just his shooting skills

this year he has been down and he's not shooting well lately and you should know in Houston they want him to have like more than 10 assists every game and shares the ball more than shooting it and get every open shot for him when they need it

yeah rafer had a good game today he needs to build his assists up though and i still think he's way better off the bench


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

rafer11alston said:


> After today's game I do not see any new topics of "Trade Rafer"..."Rafer sucks" bla bla....where was T-Mac today?? And FYI, Rafer did more for AND 1 than you think...how many people do you see in the NBA endorsing their sneakers? I am not really sure on this, but it is at least 1/5 of the NBA. By the way, he abandoned that style of play a long time ago. So why do you bash Rafer? Shooting? BS, you're just like all the other haters that will only pick on him because he's been on a shooting slump. I'm quite sure you would not be satisfied at all if T-Mac started his own slump and Rockets started losing games.(T-Mac 4/17 or whatever)


i'd still trade rafer and he still sucks. FYI no-one cares about and1. if shooting slump u mean like almost every game except for 1? t-mac shot 4/16 but if u werent so busy jerking off to rafer you mite have seen tmac draw double teams and setting up other players for open shots.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

rafer11alston said:


> I'm quite sure you would not be satisfied at all if T-Mac started his own slump and Rockets started losing games.(T-Mac 4/17 or whatever)


Yeah, well, McGrady poured 13 points in 35 seconds, which Rafer will never be able to do that. And when TMAC is on a shooting slump, he'll be with that because of injury.

He got a slight back injury last night.

Oh by the way, if you want to win a game, you have to score, you have to throw that basketball into the hoop.


----------



## rafer11alston (Jan 9, 2007)

chn353 said:


> i'd still trade rafer and he still sucks. FYI no-one cares about and1. if shooting slump u mean like almost every game except for 1? t-mac shot 4/16 but if u werent so busy jerking off to rafer you mite have seen tmac draw double teams and setting up other players for open shots.


Yes, tmac did an excellent job distributing the ball but that's what a superstar does when on a bad shooting night...Rafer's just trying to find his rhythm right now, after all, w/Yao out someone has to take shots.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, but so far, Skip to My Lou's shooting sucked.


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

rafer11alston said:


> Yes, tmac did an excellent job distributing the ball but that's what a superstar does when on a bad shooting night...*Rafer's just trying to find his rhythm right now,* after all, w/Yao out someone has to take shots.


Hes been trying for 2 years now. Enough is Enough, trade the guy. We are never going to win a championship with a style of Steve Francis


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Good point.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

god rafer11alston is dumb.. 11 represents his age

ye i know some1 else has to take the shots. juwon, battier and head. these 3 players have been on fire since yao went out. rafer has stunk since we got him.... and he will never get good ever.


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

chn353 said:


> god rafer11alston is dumb.. 11 represents his age
> 
> ye i know some1 else has to take the shots. juwon, battier and head. these 3 players have been on fire since yao went out. rafer has stunk since we got him.... and he will never get good ever.



He's right though when ever an all star doesn't shoot well you will see him having a lot of assists and that's not a good sign for an all star


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

I Ball said:


> He's right though when ever an all star doesn't shoot well you will see him having a lot of assists and that's not a good sign for an all star


are u serious... it shows he is smart enough to know when to stop shooting, while rafer the idiot continues to shoot... its called get a brain


----------



## rafer11alston (Jan 9, 2007)

Rush said:


> Hes been trying for 2 years now. Enough is Enough, trade the guy. We are never going to win a championship with a style of Steve Francis


Why are you so pessimistic? Rockets have a legitimate shot at the title this year, we just need everyone healthy. Last year it was rare to see Yao, Tmac, and Rafer on the floor at the same time. Injuries is the only thing that will prevent the Rockets from getting a ring.




chn353 said:


> god rafer11alston is dumb.. 11 represents his age
> 
> ye i know some1 else has to take the shots. juwon, battier and head. these 3 players have been on fire since yao went out. rafer has stunk since we got him.... and he will never get good ever.


And wait, so you're 10 then? I hate reading IM style writing. 

Head's been hot? Since when? His 3pt shooting the last 5 games has gone like this: 1/4, 1/4, 1/8, 2/6, 2/8. I see where the "hot" shooting is. Get your facts straight.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

> Head's been hot? Since when? His 3pt shooting the last 5 games has gone like this: 1/4, 1/4, 1/8, 2/6, 2/8. I see where the "hot" shooting is. Get your facts straight.


wow i never noticed cause rafers shooting is way worse than that. i notice rafer losing the game for us at t-wolves though


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

chn353 said:


> are u serious... it shows he is smart enough to know when to stop shooting, while rafer the idiot continues to shoot... its called get a brain



Yeah that's what excatly i'm saying he didnt do well on shooting the ball that shows he couldn't shoot the ball at that night thats why we see him having more assists i know he's smart but he wasn't shooting well even if rafer was shooting well and had like 10 assists you're going to talk about his shooting but when it comes to T-mac you don't care and you're going to say some **** like he had a lot of assists .... i'm not hating on T-mac i'm sure T-maC is way better baller but it's just you're going tooo far with Rafer don't forget he's leadin the team with steals which is a good thing that shows he plays good defence

i repeat Rafer could be a better player off the bench


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

so steals to u shows how well a player plays defensively? in that case yao must be a very **** defender even though he has to cover for rafer when he lets pg's drive into the lane.

rafers defense is as good as his shooting. you must not watch the games which is why you really dont know anything

and that was the first game in 8 in which tmac had shooting troubles.. but he had over 10 assists. on every night rafer dont shoot well which is every nite he still doesnt pass and continues shooting. thats real smart.


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

yeah i do watch his games man he's my favorite player i know there's better and i know he's not that good this year but enough of the way you talk i've watched rafer since he was growing up and his college games and his nba games and i followed him in the CBA and NBDL so i know his weakness i just dont like the way you talk about him every topic you gotta mention him


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

have a cry then cause i really dont care. i have the right to express my opinions about ******* rafer


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

chn353 said:


> have a cry then cause i really dont care. i have the right to express my opinions about ******* rafer


Did you see how ESPN were talking about Rafer's defence on AI tonight he wasn't defending him good at the start but he played better defence in the second half


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

I Ball said:


> Did you see how ESPN were talking about Rafer's defence on AI tonight he wasn't defending him good at the start but he played better defence in the second half


 LOL so if u play 1/2 a game of defense then ur a good defender... in that case ron artest and those guys must be elite defenders hahahahaha


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

OO ok ok now i know you're just hating i'm not going to answer you anymore i thought you're going to admit after the game


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

Just look at his shoot selections its very poor. Geez 10 sec into the game he put up a horrible shot, didnt set up the offence or anything. If he can stick to makeing layup all day and giving out ***. i Have no problem. I just dont wasnt him shooting the ball.

Fransisy-poor shot selector, Rafer is better than him, but his starteing to turn into him.


----------

